# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > بانک های اطلاعاتی در Delphi >  برنامه حسابدار خانواده نسخه اولیه

## mf4arman24

سلام.
من خودم دارم از این برنامه استفاده میکنم . بدک نیست .

تا حدودی کار شما را راه میندازه

لینک دانلود 

دوستان زحمت آپلود تو سایت رو بکشند.
11.JPG

انشا لله همین چند روزی سورس همین برنامه و سورس برنامه اندیکاتور رو که چند وقت در سایت قرار داده بودم را برای دانلود تو سایت قرار میدم..

----------


## hadisalahi2

کامپوننت گرافیکی که استفاده کردی چیه؟

----------


## hasandrw

سلام
از این جور تصاویر اسکناس که تو برنامه ات استفاده کردی از کجا باید گیر بیاریم.
اگه داری چندتایی بزار.
متشکرم

----------


## JaguarXF

www.mint.com

----------


## hasandrw

ولی من تو این سایت گشتم تصویر چیزی پیدا نکردم.
باید کدوم قسمت برم؟

----------


## Felony

> ولی من تو این سایت گشتم تصویر چیزی پیدا نکردم.
> باید کدوم قسمت برم؟


حداقل عنوان سایت رو نگاه میکردی : *The best free way to manage your money .*

سایتی هست که با ثبت نام ابزارهایی رو برای مدیرت پول به صورت Online در اختیارتون میزاره ، نه سایت عکس !

----------


## hasandrw

شرمنده! چون سوال من در مورد تصویر بود دیگه زیاد وارد جزئیات سایت نشدم.

----------


## pop123

http://www.iconarchive.com

----------


## hadisalahi2

نگفتی اسم اون کامپوننت گرافیکی که استفاده کردی چیه؟

----------


## pop123

کامپوننت Alphaskins,..Alpha controls

----------


## mf4arman24

سلام آلفا کنترل نسخه 7.27

ادرس سایت ایکون با فرمت ico , png

دوست دارم نظر تون را در مورد نرم افزار بگید. تا ایراد ها رفع و ایده ها اضافه شه و در اختیار کاربران قرار بگیره/

----------


## pop123

خیلی سادس. ولی . برای شروع خوبه 
مثلا قسمتی برای  پرینت و گزارش  قرار بدید /.. ویرایش در خود Dbgirid نباشه...و در Edit ها انجام بگیره  / نام  و رمز عبور برای هر یک از اعضا قرار بدید (به نوعی محدودیت دسترسی) برای کار بران /یه صفحه Splash قرار بدید برای زیبایی و تبلیغات / سعی کنید Button ها را زیاد بزرگ نزارید  چون در بعضی جاها کار برد دارند با توجه طراحی که انجام می گیره / فرم رو قسمت بندی کنید  با استفاده از Groupbox  ها  / از آیکون هایی با سایز  64 *64  برای Button های معمولی و برای Button های بزرگ از سایز 72*72  استفاده کنید / سعی کنید از آیکون های 3D استفاده کنید / میتونید برای هر Button   توضیحات (Hint )  قرار بدید وحتی برای بعضی از Edit ها مثل همون قسمتی که نوشته شده مبلغ را به تومان وارد کنید  می تونید اون جمله رو در قسمت Hint مربوط به Edit قرار بدید  /  در Edit هایی که مبلغ وارد می شود  قسمت هزارگان رو جدا کنید (سه رقم سه رقم )با اسفاده از کد  ویا کامپوننت  tms /با استفاده از chart ها در آخر ما ه و سال تغییرات اعم از  میزان پس انداز  .درآمد . مخارج .و......را به صورت گرافیکی به کاربر نشان بدید / در هنگام خروج با نمایش یک پیغام کاربر رو برای خروج از برنامه مطمئن کنید / یک قسمت به عنوان HELP  در برنامه قرر بدید /  قسمت درباره ما رو جای مناسب تری قرار بدید / برای زیبایی می تونید از کامپوننت Billenium effects که نمایش فرم ها رو با افکت انجام میده استفاده کنید/  البته خیلی از این نکات سلیقه ای هستند..بستگی به سلیقه برنامه نویس داره ..ولی یه برنامه  اگه طراحی خوبی نداشته باشه ..(به نظر من ) برای کاربر خسته کننده میشه .  نکته (خیلی از برنامه های بزگ به خاطر طراحی بدی که داشتند با شکست مواجه شدند )

----------


## ahmadbh

سلام
چند وقت ديگه سورس برنامه و كامپوننت را براي دوستان قرار ميدهيد
با تشكر از شما

----------


## pop123

دوست عزیز این برنامه که چیزه خاصی نداره.....شما براحتی می تونید این برنامه رو بنویسید

----------


## mf4arman24

خداییش دوستمون راست می گه خیلی ساده ست
فقط حوصله می خواد که بشینی پشت دلفی .

----------


## pop123

ولی ارزشش رو داره که روش کار کنید .....تجربه خیلی خوبی میشه

----------


## mf4arman24

واقعا ممنون *pop123


این هم لینک سورس
کلیک کن.
دوستان زحمت آپ تو سایت رو بکشند.

پسوردش هم اینه:
ram
*

----------


## mf4arman24

کسی آلفا رو خواست بگه لینک رو براش میل کنم. یا به میل من میل کنه :متعجب:  :متفکر: 
چون توسایت برا خلاف قوانینه.
رجیستر کامل فو فول............
mf4arman24@gmail.com

----------


## kamran749

> واقعا ممنون *pop123
> 
> 
> این هم لینک سورس
> کلیک کن.
> دوستان زحمت آپ تو سایت رو بکشند.
> 
> پسوردش هم اینه:
> ram
> *


سلام دوست عزيز ، با تشکر
هيچ کدام از لينکهايي که شما داده اي کار نمي کند.لطفا آن را در خود سايت يا يک لينک مستقيم آپديت کنيد.
خيلي ممنون

----------


## reza_alpin

با تشكر
ولي لينكها ظاهرا خرابه

----------


## kamran749

سلام بر دوستان
لطفا يکي از دوستاني که اين برنامه را دانلود کرده ، آنرا آپلود کند تا بقيه هم بتوانند ، استفاده نمايند. چون لينکهاي گذاشته شده خراب هستند.
از توجه شما ممنون هستم.

----------


## kamran749

يعني هيچ کس نيست جواب بدهد.
لطفا يکي از دوستان محترم سورس اين برنامه را آپلود نمايد. :تشویق:

----------


## kamran749

سلام
حداقل یک نفر نبود که این برنامه را دانلود کرده باشد و دو باره آپلود کند تا بقیه هم استفاده کنند. :متعجب:

----------


## h_mohamadi

> واقعا ممنون *pop123
> 
> 
> این هم لینک سورس
> کلیک کن.
> دوستان زحمت آپ تو سایت رو بکشند.
> 
> پسوردش هم اینه:
> ram
> *



لينک دانلو د خراب است؟؟

----------


## kamran749

حداقل یکی جواب بدهد که دلمان خوش شود که به این تاپیک هم سر زده می شود.

----------

